# Motorhome Rental



## esther63710 (Nov 5, 2013)

Hi,

I am looking for Motorhome for rental from direct owner instead of renting from a rental company. I would like to rent for 2 weeks, from 22/2/14 - 8/3/14 ..
anyone here knows any friends/ family who would like to rent their motorhome do let me know...

Thanks


----------



## The Campervan Man (Feb 23, 2013)

What state?


----------

